# When did your dog reach adult weight?



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My pup, Jerzey, is a 9 month old female who currently weights 72 lbs. My question is... how old was your pup when it reached its adult weight and finally "stopped" growing? I know that there is no real way to tell but I just wanted to hear how long it took your pup's weight to stablize. 

Thanks!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky was about three when he hit his adult weight. He stopped growing upward around a year, year and a half, but kept filling out until three or so.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

My female Annabelle was about 2 1/2 Years old before finally filling out and stabalizing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

at 7 months my boy was 70.5lbs. at a year old he was 82.5lbs. he's now 19 months old and he weighs 91lbs. a few months ago he reached 95lbs. we've cut back on his food.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like we've stil got quite a bit of growing time left. Lol. That's what I expected...


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I will second that after 2 yrs old is when Kahn's wieght started staying the same from around 81-84 lbs. When he was 10 months he was 69 lbs at a year old about 72 lbs..


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

not a GSD but I remember our husky took 3 years to really fill out and we waited until she was 2.5y to start to sled her. I think they stop growing up but widen out for sure.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd say Katie is at her adult weight and size now. She's been this size since about a year and a half. She was spayed at 6 months if that makes a difference.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: IluvmyBellaNKahn 2 yrs old is when Kahn's wieght started staying the same from around 81-84 lbs. When he was 10 months he was 69 lbs at a year old about 72 lbs..


Mandalay will be a year old next week and she was 83 pounds a few weeks ago when I took her in to be weighed...You mean she could still gain another 10 pounds before it is all said and done with?!

When she was a baby I had posted some pics b/c I was concerned that she was too skinny and long. Well now she is long and solid! lol


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky's weight has been about the same for about 18 months or so. We did notice him filling out but not getting much taller. He weighed in at 86 lbs earlier this month at the vet.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

about 2 to 2.5 for Thor. Riggs was probably more around 3 yrs; got him 25 lbs underweight.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Both Cody and Isa were at their max height at a year. Cody filled out completely at the age of 4 and then gained a little more weight when he hit 5 years. Isa is still filling out and I'm sure she wont be done until she's 4 years.


----------

